# Woodpecker tools Boycott



## IndustryGuy (Mar 3, 2021)

I just thought people in the Woodworking Community should know that since Woodpecker started business in the U.S.A. in 1998. They began supplying tools via Woodworking Shows and then set up their own dealer network.
That dealer network includes close to 70 Woodworking stores across the U.S. (the remaining overseas).

I went to place a $15,000.00 order this week for our store location and was notified that Woodpecker has ceased their dealer network and are now strictly online retail only.

So let it be known that your local businesses - the people that grew, supported, ordered, housed, backed-up and sold Woodpecker products for over the last 20 years were given the big middle finger by owner Rich Hummel in February.

There are a few other suppliers choosing to do the same ie. Craft Supply USA…

If you've been to your local Woodworking store and find shortages the last few months these are some of the reasons why.

Now I'd like to share with you a beloved American company and what they did to crawl out of the Covid grave.

Kreg Tools manufacturing was shut down just as long as many other American factories. All along Kreg kept dealers updated about stocking information and shortages.
As soon as they could have employees working again Kreg went from a single 8 hour shift run and ADDED 2 MORE SHIFTS! 24 HOUR PRODUCTION until they could meet the needs of their dealer supply chain.

I hope that people realize that if U.S. manufactures keep following what Woodpecker has done you won't have any Woodworking Stores left with quality tools to sell, demonstrate and how to teach to use.

What you'll be left with is a quasi-Harbor freight store dedicated to selling what woodworking tools you find in such a "made in China" bazaar.

It would be great if people could send letters, emails and such to plead with these companies to keep us Mom and Pop dedicated Woodworking stores alive for the benefit of us all. [email protected]

Thank you for listening fellow WW's


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Agree 100%.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I disagree 100%. What we don't need right now is more cancel-culture mania. Woodpecker is free to model their business however they choose. If you don't like it, don't buy from them but calling for a boycott is just plain wrong. I happen to have insider knowledge of the issues one large retailer was having with them that I can't share here, but let's just say Woodpeckers is not an evil entity that needs to be eliminated.

I'm also very suspicious of you coming here and posting this call for a boycott as your first post after joining. What's your stake in all of it?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

> I m also very suspicious of you coming here and posting this call for a boycott as your first *[and probably only]* post after joining.
> - Rich


Updated that one 

Look at the bright side, at least they didn't take your order and never deliver


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have to agree with Rich. Not that I'm taking WP's side or anyone else's on this specific situation. But, if WP thinks it's in their company's best interest to go online only, that's their call to make. If they were doing that to run you out of business, it would be one thing but I don't see that as being their aim because it doesn't really benefit them that I can see.

My support wouldn't help you in any case. I find Woodpecker's tools to be horribly over-priced for CNC produced anodized aluminum products….

But, mainly, coming in to a community such as LJs without so much as a "hi, howya doing?" or the slightest introduction and immediately calling for a boycott for a US company that supplies such a niche market isn't likely to be very productive.

All of that aside, I do wish you the best. Stores like your's are ones I do hope can make it in spite of the global online marketplace. On the other hand, even though I don't personally patronize Woodpeckers, I'm rooting for their success as well.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

I said I agree 100%, overstatement should be less, I do not believe in boycott. However not selling to the smaller local store while still selling through Walmart.com and Amazon is a bit odd. Just checked the sites.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Never heard of 'em, so it don't matter to me one iota.

But - you are upset that they now do online retail only… yet are confused by them selling on Amazon or Walmart.com? I don't understand how saying they are going to sell online only, and then finding their stuff online (Amazon and Walmart.com) as a bit odd. Seems consistent with what they said they would do.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

its happening all over with vendors, some of my broker supplied material has decided they will sell direct to other big box stores in lieu of to the big wholesalers, i absolutely dispise the big box stores, no service, every order we have tried to get and most of our clients, is so fouled up, you can't finish a project anywhere with out reorder, straighten the order out, not counting all the idiots who think they know about construction or home improvement and steer someone down an incredibly expensive mistake.

I've purchased some of the WP, products nice stuff, little pricey, but nice. and i also am not a boycotter, but if one does not utilize the local store networks, then only online will be there and it becomes teh monopoly we will all hate. 
jmo
rj in az


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I re-read the original post, Industry guy, is not asking for a boycott, This is what Industry guy is asking for…

"it would be great if people could send letters, emails and such to plead with these companies to keep us Mom and Pop dedicated Woodworking stores alive for the benefit of us all. [email protected]"


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I re-read the original post, Industry guy, is not asking for a boycott, This is what Industry guy is asking for…
> 
> "it would be great if people could send letters, emails and such to plead with these companies to keep us Mom and Pop dedicated Woodworking stores alive for the benefit of us all. [email protected]
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yeah but the title of the post is Woodpecker tools Boycott.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I used to live 10 minutes from there yet never bought anything from them (never bought a Bentley when a Chevy would do either) but it was interesting to see them grow and employ more and more people over the years.

Here's an article about Woodpeckers from a couple years ago. https://www.legacybusinessadvisors.com/2019/07/08/tab-spotlight-rich-hummel-woodpeckers/

I took Rich's own words away from the article specifically: "Peer groups in general are extremely helpful for small businesses. There aren't many places you can go and talk to people in the same shoes you're in, with everything on the line. That colors your decision-making when you could lose your house over the wrong decision."

Sounds to me like he'd rather talk about supporting small businesses than support small businesses.

Woodcraft, a few hundred yards from his facility, closed their doors sometime between '05 and '07, just before I moved near by in '08 which likely saved me quite a bit of money.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks HokieKen, I missed that. I'm not for a boycott.

There are no Woodpeck dealers near me, so it was always on-line for me. Sorry to hear some small businesses will be hurt by the shut down.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I said I agree 100%, overstatement should be less, I do not believe in boycott. However not selling to the smaller local store while still selling through Walmart.com and Amazon is a bit odd. Just checked the sites.
> 
> - 987Ron


They have a Woodpecker storefront on Amazon. That's not the same thing as selling through Amazon. Amazon is not the retailer, they are the host site for the Woodpecker storefront. My son has a storefront on Amazon, so I know how they work. While Amazon takes a cut from the sales, I can guarantee you it's far less than someone like Rockler would demand.

Lots of companies have storefronts there. There's no sin in it. I think it's BS to think you can tell Woodpecker how to run their business.

Also, regarding this nonsense about supporting small businesses-Woodpecker IS a small business, so what's wrong with them supporting themselves?

If you understand retail-and clearly many don't-it's all about margin. Not only does Woodpecker make far less from each sale through a retailer than they do selling directly, but big outfits are constantly pressuring them for more margin.

So, what the OP is not telling you is that he didn't try to place a $15,000 order through them at retail, he tried to get $25,000 worth of product (or whatever margin he was going for) for $15,000. That's why they don't want to do it. They'd much rather have that $10,000 for themselves, and no one should blame them for it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry to read about your retail store challenge.

WoodPecker's is owned by a greedy capitalist pig. This is old news.

Have to look no further than history of overpriced 'one time' tools to understand they prefer selling to affluent hobby consumers, and not businesses or typical consumer.

IMHO - this is one end of pendulum swing. . 
WoodPecker's will be begging retail stores to buy products when current market demand spike swings other way.

Their existing business model of selling to everyone in all sales channels is a fragile existence for small business. Am sure you would have preferred they use Festool model, with zero discounted online sales.

WoodPecker's have been complaining for awhile that business is booming and they can't keep up with demand. Online delivery times are posted as 6-12 weeks. They have been shorting the retail channels, as local Woodcraft is waiting average of 3-4 months to get inventory. Was told they too will stop carry WoodPecker's products when current inventory runs out.

In a year or two, when current work wood from home craze fades, as folks get vaccinated and back outside being social; they will work wood less. Am already seeing used WW tools being sold on CL that were only used for year. This is going to accelerate into 2022. Only time will tell if history repeats and they return to retail channel sales, or WoodPecker's decides to adapt a different model during the always impending down turn.

Best Luck.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> WoodPecker's is owned by a greedy capitalist pig.


LOL. Since when does trying to maximize your profits make you a "greedy capitalist pig?" In my book, there are no greedy capitalist pigs. The greedy ones are those on the dole who always want more for doing nothing.



> They have been shorting the retail channels, as local Woodcraft is waiting average of 3-4 months to get inventory. Was told they too will stop carry WoodPecker s products when current inventory runs out.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Speaking of old news… That happened a year ago.

Like I said, I know things I can't talk about. The info you get from the store owner isn't complete because he can't tell you either.


----------



## IndustryGuy (Mar 3, 2021)

Well I'm certainly happy that I put Boycott in the title as I thought it would draw some attention..,

I'm certainly not asking or endorsing a "boycott" on Woodpecker tools. I'm not a "cancel culture" person (far from it) although I haven't wanted a Coca-Cola as of recent.

My request to fellow WW's was simply - if you believe supporting your local businesses is important and happen to have a Woodworking store that's been a WP dealer. It would be great to see the WW community send a letter and simply say "I found it disappointing the last time I visited my WWS, Woodcraft, Highland etc. and were told your company is no longer supporting your dealer network - it would be nice if Woodpecker could reconsider such a move when your supply is back to normal".

My opinion has nothing to do with their online retail store and the customers that live so far away as to require their purchases as such. We have a brick and mortar as well as an online store. It's the 20th century.

However

How would anyone here feel if their family owned a Ford Dealership since the 1940's and suddenly got a certified letter saying "Ford Motor Company wishes to personally thank you and your families 81 year long commitment with our dealer program. Without people like yourself putting forth the risk, real estate, capital investment, inventory, employees, service centers and customer support we would have never been able to build our company to what it is today. During this last year our bean counters have come to the decision that "dealerships" are no longer necessary. 
The trend we see today is direct to consumer online sales and financing. So effective 30 days from now you must cease to sell our cars. 
Customers deliveries will be accomplished via Uber Auto-prep & Delivery Services LLC. All post sale vehicle service and maintenance have been contracted and will be provided by Pep Boys Auto service/parts and tire centers.

Or hey…. it would be SUPER FUNNY if the folks like DMT, Shapton, Tormek, Fastcap, Amana, Bessey, Kreg. Kutzall, Wera, Whiteside, Microjig, Incra, Klingspor, Fujikawa, Shinto, Fisch, Lumberton, Tanos and the list goes on called up Woodpecker and said "SUPRISE we're not going to wholesale you anymore - Thanks for everything but our Webstore and Amazon give us slightly better margins. Best of luck!"

……. And then Woodpecker goes "Oh ********************! That's the bread n butter stuff that keeps our operation afloat!" "How will we survive now? Not everyone can afford OUR fancy priced tools."

And the rest here who don't care one way or the other will get their "red anodized Banggood.com T-Sqaure" and will swear it's just as good as the Woodpecker version before they went out of business…

It would really suck if the only place we could find Flexner's book is by having to call him up and him having to go out to the garage to pack and ship one out…. I know I've personally only sold around a hundred copies over the last 20 years to people…. YW Bobby


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> How would anyone here feel if their family owned a Ford Dealership since the 1940 s and suddenly got a certified letter saying "Ford Motor Company wishes to personally thank you and your families 81 year long commitment with our dealer program.
> 
> - IndustryGuy


Ford dealers sell Fords. Were you a Woodpecker dealer whose store sold only Woodpecker products and now have to go out of business because of their change? If not, the analogy falls flat.

Like I've been trying to get across, how Woodpecker chooses to do business is their concern. If they have blown it and go out of business, it's their problem, not yours.

Times change. Been to a shopping mall lately? Online retailing has killed them. How about the Spencer's Gifts store that someone opened decades ago that has to close because their customer base dried up? It's happening all over.

I'm not unsympathetic, but things change and you have to learn to change with them. I'm sure your store will survive without Woodpecker products on the shelves, so it seems a bit disingenuous to come on here and gripe about it. In fact, I'll wager that you had the biggest year in quite some time last year with people locked down looking for new hobbies and getting into woodworking and others looking to expand their shop because that was the only place they could maintain their sanity.


----------



## IndustryGuy (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes Rich,
It's been a good year if there had been anything much to sell from suppliers…..

Oh boy!! It's been friggin awesome spending my advertising dollars promoting 10% off tool sales for Powermatic, Jet and Laguna for items that they have zero stock for in their own warehouses.

I find it hard to believe that in 20 years I've never seen a "legitimate company" run sales for things they don't even have in stock - worse - they have no idea when THEY'LL have it in stock.

Reminds me of the bait and switch - yet there's not even anything else to switch a customer too. 
NOW when a customer wants to purchase a large item - I make them wait until I can get a definitive ETA of when the product will arrive in the U.S. before I take their money.

Sorry but in my book that's some pretty shady unscrupulous business dealings.

Since you require a better "analogy" pretend your family owns the local Ford AND Subaru dealer in town - the only way you clear a profit every year is because the Ford Dealership makes you a lot more money - especially your fleet sales dept. You also sell cotton candy, sodas and hot dogs on the weekends - but it just ain't enough.

Best of 2021 for you, take care.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Since you require a better "analogy" pretend your family owns the local Ford AND Subaru dealer in town - the only way you clear a profit every year is because the Ford Dealership makes you a lot more money - especially your fleet sales dept. You also sell cotton candy, sodas and hot dogs on the weekends - but it just ain t enough.


Still not working for me I'm afraid. And yes, I'm aware of the current situation in the woodworking retail market. I see the backorder sheets and the months-long lead times. All you can really do is inform the customer and let them make their own decision. It's not your fault, and hopefully things will turn around.

I assume you're a franchisee, so you should know that you're not alone, nor are you entitled to special treatment. It is what it is, and if you don't like it, tell corporate that you'll bail if they don't stop doing business with Jet, Powermatic and others. See how far that one gets you. No doubt you are having the same problem with Festool, assuming you're a Festool dealer.

Bait-and-switch? I don't get that one either. I'm sure vendors would love to be able to turn out more product and bring in some much-needed revenue. It's not like they're promising immediate delivery to get the sale and then not shipping the product. If a customer wants to save ten or fifteen percent and they're informed of the uncertain delivery date, again they can make up their own mind. In fact, I'd suggest that anyone who wants a tool go ahead and order it. If they wait they still won't have it, and when it does ship, they'll be paying more.



> Best of 2021 for you, take care.


And the same to you. I'm not trying to be nasty, I just don't understand your motive for creating an account on here to complain about things that everyone is dealing with and are helpless to change.

BTW, regarding Woodpecker being somehow bad for their sales channel change, recall that Lie-Nielsen made the same move many years ago.


----------



## IndustryGuy (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, 
I actually happened to be involved in the story as to why Lie-Nielsen pulled out of all the Woodcraft stores back in the late 2000's. That's a funny story for another day…. But the end result was Woodcraft having to make their own version of the Stanley Bedrock. The V1 series was OK. Then Woodcraft asked Rob Cosman to evaluate and make changes to the V2 versions that were ready to be produced. After Robs long list of mandatory changes he (Rob) insisted that the only way he would endorse or put his name on them was to make All the changes and bring it out as the V3 series…. hence why you never saw any Woodriver V2 series at all.

Have a good one


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> After Robs long list of mandatory changes he (Rob) insisted that the only way he would endorse or put his name on them was to make All the changes and bring it out as the V3 series…. hence why you never saw any Woodriver V2 series at all.
> 
> - IndustryGuy


Interesting. I wasn't aware of the details so thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

*IndustryGuy* - Just like we don't know your background, have to take Rich in proper framework. Rich is online influencer with direct ties to manufacturers. His presence on LJ is 'measured' for a multitude of reasons.

I understand your challenges selling retail, and empathize. Your life is dependent on suppliers delivering products, or there is no income. Retail is THE proverbial rock-hard place.

All mfg are struggling with supply chain issues, and labor shortages right now. Some issues are related to reduced production levels. Others are due un-forecast demand increases that can not be accommodated as quickly as market desires. There is universal pain, even if lucky enough to find revenue is up right now.

*Rich* - ALL business owners have to be greedy capitalist pigs deep down inside, or they don't survive. I freely admit, I am one of these mean, cruel, greedy capitalist. Business is cold, cruel, and no place for timid. We business owners only act like we care about customers, when/if it maximizes income from them. Otherwise, they are waste of time. Time that could be spent making money doing something else. Failure to realize customer/revenue management challenges is one reason many businesses fail.

So glad I retired from business rat race. Only have to be cruel and mean during a chosen few consulting gigs, or the most deserving. lol

Cheers!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> *IndustryGuy* - Just like we don t know your background, have to take Rich in proper framework. Rich is online influencer with direct ties to manufacturers. His presence on LJ is measured for a multitude of reasons.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


That's libel pure and simple sport. Please refrain from suggesting things about me which aren't true. There is nothing "measured" about my activity on here and to suggest otherwise is ridiculous.

If you want to say I'm sometimes caustic, that's fine, but stick to the facts.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually, your activity on LJs is measured Rich. *6567 posts in 1602 days* ;-)

IndustryGuy, I sympathize with your situation and I appreciate you clarifying that you aren't actually calling for a boycott. Although an inflammatory title to draw views may be a bit unscrupulous. Next time title it BOOBS. We'll all click through ;-)

Without knowing more detail from both sides, it sounds like your store and WP had a symbiotic relationship for however many years. You helped them build a customer base for their products and they sold to you wholesale allowing you to make your margins. Now they probably feel that they have an established reputation and customer base and can increase profitability simply by cutting out the middle man. I can't blame them for that. And I seriously doubt that your business relied on a huge volume of red aluminum tools moving through your hands or that WP was allowing you such huge margins that this move is likely to run you out of business. So, IMO it's just capitalism and no harm no foul on either side. If the roles were reversed and you decided the margins were too small and it wasn't worthwhile for you to continue to carry their line of products, would you keep doing it anyway just to help them out?


----------



## Mick07 (12 mo ago)

Quote from owner of Woodpecker Tool Company taken from Legacy Business Advisors forum:
Biggest lesson learned about achieving success in a small business?
"20 years into the business, I had a real turning point. I realized I spent too much time and effort listening to my customers - when I really needed to take care of the business first. Trying to make every customer happy was a path to destruction. We had to set the terms and make sure the business is sustainable and profitable, even if some customers don't like it."

His biggest lesson learned was listening too much to his customers !
Most of us want to make money but we don't all put such statements in print.


----------

